# New 55 Gallon !



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all!
I feel inspired to share my new tank with you, mostly because my friend's are sick of hearing me talk about the specifics of nitrogen, ammonia and hardness etc.

Mobile Photobucket

I lucked out and got a 55 gallon with stand, lights, heater and filter from craigslist. The substrate is a mix of river rock from Aquariums West and Flora Base( came in the package deal) Wood is arbutus from Galiano Island.

I choose to do a fishless cycle to spare any guilt regarding zebra danio sacrifice, and got it done in about two weeks, using seed material from my existing tanks, and Old Country Ammonia from Home Hardware. There is a great page called "Tips and Tricks for your fastest fishless cycle" that lays out cycling procedure quite nicely.

So, here I am, ready to transfer the inhabitants of my 10 and 15 gallon tanks into the 55. Eventually I would like a SA black water set up, with angels as the main attraction. For now, I will make my two clowns and various smaller tetras happy with much more space.

I'm looking for more Anubias varieties and some suggestions on a carpet plant that my Cory ( soon to be plural) won't be able to uproot easily, if anything like that exists. I'm thinking dwarf chain sword.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

*Swords added*









I'm going to wait one more night before transferring the first load of fish, but I transferred the swords. The big one was in a 10 gallon previously.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

Just spent two hours catching and transferring all my fish into the 55. The trickiest to catch were the black neons. They're quick. Everyone seems happy and and active, although one clown loach has moved in next to the heater. The temp is excactly the same as his previous tank.

So now I have two empty tanks. I think the 10 will be hospital/ quarantine and the fifteen might go towards something special, but small. It's nice to have some extra space to work with.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking good, tanks looks bright and full of promise. Look forward to seeing some more pics as it evolves.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to get a better camera than my iphone.


----------

